# Using CBD oil before or after workout?



## izzy95 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, I heard that CBD oil can boost recovery after workout. Some also say it can boost energy levels for during training sessions. So my question is: does anyone use it here? If so, how does it effect your workout? And do you use it before or after? Thanks!


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 20, 2020)

I use it for sleep - but I also use a tad of THC with ~


----------



## REHH (Apr 21, 2020)

just some of the cbd muscle creams I've used during a workout, I don't feel anything from those mentally.


----------



## ordawg1 (Apr 26, 2020)

REHH said:


> just some of the cbd muscle creams I've used during a workout, I don't feel anything from those mentally.



Try some THC drops with the creams - mental takes on new meaning ( for me )


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes, you can take CBD before a workout. Some people prefer taking it afterward though this is down to personal preference.  Some people like to put a few drops of sublingual CBD oil in their pre/post-workout shake. Alternatively, many brands carry CBD softgels, capsules and edibles. This means there are plenty of options when it comes to choosing a CBD supplement.


----------



## charlesmoore (Apr 30, 2020)

Could Reduce Anxiety and Depression... but not proven


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 4, 2020)

charlesmoore said:


> Could Reduce Anxiety and Depression... but not proven



You can get all of your answers 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4604171/


----------



## tysonwang (May 6, 2020)

I have never used CBD oil either before or during a workout but yeah I have used it to reduce anxiety and depression. I used different pre-workout supplements like Raspberry Lemonade pre-workout to boost my stamina and energy. I purchased all the organic supplement including CBD oil from Ritecoupons.com. They offer many organic tablets, product and supplement that has no side effect.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 11, 2020)

I heard a lot that it is good to reduce anxiety and depression.


----------



## thomasjason (Jul 28, 2020)

CBD muscle cream is too good for muscles during workout. But its hard to get the original CBD product. Last time I purchase CBD oil and muscle cream from amazon promo code and the quality is too good. Now every time I will buy CBD product from this store.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 10, 2020)

I see,


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 17, 2020)

CBD has the potential to curb all sorts of pain and skin inflammations that are caused while working out or while exercising. The hemp extracts, one of the main components of CBD infused products, has the potential to heal all sorts of muscle spasms, minimize stress, improve sleep quality, and lots more!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 7, 2020)

Is it?


----------



## saraadams (Dec 12, 2020)

in quarantine period I was doing workout, so i had ordered the CBD oil from amazon and got a great deal using amazon promo codes


----------



## UkJim (Dec 30, 2020)

in the UK the we have not got the best CBD Supplements as we have to be careful on the THC side. For me I tend to not take any anti inflammatory to soon either side of a workout as I have heard it can reduce the muscle gain in the gym. But I do have some thc laden things for sleep


----------



## LhBucksb (Feb 4, 2021)

As I know CBD can certainly reduce pain and inflammation, which in turn can lead to a speedier recovery from injuries and workout-related muscle damage. This improved recovery can help you work out more and longer, so in that way, you could say that CBD oil supports fitness gains. For example, shatter weed https://www.dailymarijuana.co/shop/cannabis-concentrates/shatter/ helps me train much more that CBD. I immediately become more energetic and focused on training. As a result, the training is much more efficient and after training I have the energy to do something else (previously, after training, I was very tired).


----------

